# Forellen-Rogen



## fan__ta (6. Januar 2003)

HI!
ich habe ein paar forellen rogner mit kräftig laich im bauch! die wollt ich abstreifen und jezt wollt ich wissen ob jemand ein gutes rezept für &quot;kaviar&quot; oder sonstiges hat?? wie schauts aus?
felix


----------



## Case (6. Januar 2003)

Also Hechtrogen hab ich schon gegessen.
Zutaten:
Rogen, 
Salz, Pfeffer, Öl, Senf, Zitronensaft, Senf, Majo.
Den Rogen gut durchrühren, nach Gefühl die Zutaten
zugeben, nochmal gut durchrühren, in den Kühlschrank stellen und dann schön kalt essen. 
Mengenangaben kann ich nicht machen da es sich ja hauptsächlich um kleine Portionen handelt.
Bei Hechtrogen schmeckt das jedenfalls lecker.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2003)

ich hab von den Karpfen schon öfter Rogen gegessen einfach mehlieren und dann in der Pfanne rausbraten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2003)

Kaviar ist ne gefährliche Sache, weil schmecken tut er mit möglichst wenig Salz, was zur Folge hat daß er auch sehr schnell verdirbt.
Kaviar nur vom Laich gerade getöteter Forellen.
Sofort verarbeiten und auch sofort kühlen.

Wobei ich eher Rezepte wie oben angegeben bevorzugen würde.
Wobei auch beim Mayorezept absolute Frische und schneller Verzehr zu beachten ist!!!!


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Januar 2003)

Ganz frisch mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer auf Toast.
Einfach himmlisch#6 #v #6


----------



## fan__ta (7. Januar 2003)

@thomas
aber töten möcht ich sie eigentlich nicht,höchstens betäuben! macht nix oder?


----------



## Hamsterson (11. Januar 2003)

Spärlich salzen und klein etwas Pflanzenöl dazugeben, in Kühlschrank rein, 5-10 Stunden stehen lassen, auf dünne Brotscheibe etwas Butter, Roggen obendrauf, zubeißen.....genießen.


----------

